# Craftsman gt18 question



## rt40ish

All,

I'm not familiar with this line and have an opportunity to buy this from someone for around 400. Has a tiller attachment and from scraper. No pto for the tiller given its self driving. It's grey as in this threads picture and not sure when in the 70's it originalted. 

I'm familiar with CASE, Wheel Horse, suburban, etc, but not this line.

Havn't gone to look at it yet but curious if this could be a good machine to consider.

Need a good yard tractor for general gardening and typically love the old stuff.

Thoughts?


----------



## rt40ish

also, if this is a gt18 - what year would it have been made and what engine traditionally came with it?

He know little about it so want to know what i'm looking at.


----------



## MrCreosote

I'm new to this forum, but I have a little knowledge since the GT18 is virtually a clone of the Roper GT180BR.

Engine is probably a Briggs 422xxx 2 cyl horizontal (the Ropers also came with an Onan so that might be a possibility) Might possibly have a Kohler since Sears used these engines too. All of these engines are good, the Briggs probably the lowliest.

The transmission may have the high sought after "six tooth pinion" which is killer for pulling tractors. So that gives you an idea what kind of transmission is in it.

Everything is mechanical and belts.

5 bolt rear wheels.

Tires bigger than the biggest at Lowes where I live.

Probably the pinnacle of mechanical design without hydraulics and electronics. I think it is a great survivalist tractor since there is no reason it shouldn't be working 40 years from now if you keep the fluids changed.

Oh, it is a GARDEN Tractor and NOT a LAWN Tractor! The lawn tractor is NOT mean to move dirt - the garden tractor is. There are lots of really big HP lawn tractors out there so keep in mind that still applies.

Hopefully, someone who knows a lot will read what I just said and correct me or add on.

Cool tractor.

PS. I just bot a Dozer Blade from a guy with a GT18 and it appears to be the identical blade for my Roper. FYI


----------



## TINBENDER7

*Gt18*

I have just traded for a GT 18 and it has an 18hp Tecumseh motor. it is a powerful tractor and I have used the Suburban series in the past and this one is the best one yet to me. I think my tractor was built 78-79 area.



MrCreosote said:


> I'm new to this forum, but I have a little knowledge since the GT18 is virtually a clone of the Roper GT180BR.
> 
> Engine is probably a Briggs 422xxx 2 cyl horizontal (the Ropers also came with an Onan so that might be a possibility) Might possibly have a Kohler since Sears used these engines too. All of these engines are good, the Briggs probably the lowliest.
> 
> The transmission may have the high sought after "six tooth pinion" which is killer for pulling tractors. So that gives you an idea what kind of transmission is in it.
> 
> Everything is mechanical and belts.
> 
> 5 bolt rear wheels.
> 
> Tires bigger than the biggest at Lowes where I live.
> 
> Probably the pinnacle of mechanical design without hydraulics and electronics. I think it is a great survivalist tractor since there is no reason it shouldn't be working 40 years from now if you keep the fluids changed.
> 
> Oh, it is a GARDEN Tractor and NOT a LAWN Tractor! The lawn tractor is NOT mean to move dirt - the garden tractor is. There are lots of really big HP lawn tractors out there so keep in mind that still applies.
> 
> Hopefully, someone who knows a lot will read what I just said and correct me or add on.
> 
> Cool tractor.
> 
> PS. I just bot a Dozer Blade from a guy with a GT18 and it appears to be the identical blade for my Roper. FYI


----------



## dangeroustoys56

I have 2 GT's - one is a '86 GTII ( 18HP briggs opposed horizontal twin) with a 44" deck - has a 3 hi/3 low trans - things a monster - id like to put a dozer blade and sleeve or 3 point hitch on it . The motor was half full of rusty water when i dragged it home ( from carb to the pistons) , I cleaned it up and it runs like a top- smooth n strong- its far from a weak motor, not to mention its a 25 year old motor and still original .

My other is a '90's GT6000 ( 20 HP onan- non running) - also came with a 44" deck and 3 hi/3low trans - the 6000 was a 'high dollar' tractor of its day - has all these guages/indicators and electric deck lift. Since the motor doesnt run- its became a parts tractor to get my '86 going- its deck was in tons better shape then the '86 - so the 6000 chassis is sitting under a tarp engine less in the back yard.


----------



## jhngardner367

Up until the late 70's-early 80's Sears had 4 main designations of small tractors:LGT=Large garden tractor/GT=Garden tractor/Xlt=Heavy-duty lawn tractor/LT=Standard lawn tractor. The GT models,usually had ONAN twin cyl. engines,but they also had Briggs twins,and in some cases,A Tecumseh OHV series(identified by the 4"square rocker-box on the top of the engine)The Briggs twin is,by far,the easiest to get parts for,and changing from the Onan to another engine type is a bit of a chore,because of the Onan's off-set,in the frame.


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Hmm- never noticed that- ive had both motors off both tractors- the briggs motor has its starter like mounted in the chassis - no way to take it off unless the motor is removed . The onan tho has its starter 1/2 above and 1/2 below the c channel.

PO 'said' he was going to swap the briggs onto the onan powered tractor ( was in better shape then the older one)- could be why he didnt .


----------



## jhngardner367

Believe me,it's a chore.The first one I did,was for my cousin,and it took me almost a month to finish. The Briggs had to have two mounts welded to the frame on the left side,so it would line up,and I had to fabricate a spacer for the belt tensioner,and a new exhaust system,due to the different angles.Also,there are differences in the wiring,as well,since the Onan has a battery-fed coil,but the Briggs has a standard magneto setup,so if you connect it to the Onan ign. switch,you'll melt the Briggs coil& harness!


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Usually when i swap motors i rewire the tractor specifically for that motor- i junk the stock harness- its just easier that way.


----------

